# Trigger and Mingo #'s around the i-10 bridge rubble



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Wondering if anyone had a few numbers for triggers and mingo around the I-10 bridge rubble area. I was out there a few days ago and limited out on snapper then couldn't find anything else to catch and keep. All I have for a trade is a good bay number for snapper and grouper than I came across a few weeks ago. I caught legal snapper off it and dove it and shot some as well. I can tell you what exactly what the structure is and the species I saw while spearfishing it. I plan on heading out tomorrow morning so any quick responses would be great. Thanks!


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

There is mingos on the bridge rubble just change your rod set up. we caught some yesterday there.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

use super small hooks and squid


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Since the Head boats have been hitting it almost everytime I've been out , there's not much left to catch there .


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Since the Head boats have been hitting it almost everytime I've been out , there's not much left to catch there .


Now that snapper season is gone and there is not much demand for offshore charters as much, do you think they will start schooling again and regaining thier numbers?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I would like to hope so but that BIG 40 person Cattle boat with the Dolphin painted on the side was wearing it out on all the rubble sites every time I passed by there .


----------

